# Lunch with publisher - help with what to expect



## Loulou (Jun 21, 2012)

The big day draws close for me.  Next week, with my agent, I'm meeting a lady from a large publishing house in London.  We're going to lunch, somewhere really really posh, which makes me doubly nervous.  I wondered if anyone had been through the same.  What did you wear/say/do.  What might I expect?  Any tips?  I have researched online and found some info, but there's nothing like firsthand experiences.  I am so nervous I feel sick.  But I keep telling myself that they must like the book or they'd not get me all that way, and certainly not pay for lunch.


----------



## Skodt (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't offer any advice, but I offer a good luck.


----------



## dale (Jun 21, 2012)

i have no experience on the matter. but if they are taking you out to a fine dining restaurant, it seems to me
they are ready to talk contract. good luck.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 21, 2012)

Expect her to pay for lunch - If she does, you matter... Don't apologise, don't explain, don't self-justify; _concentrate on asking her_ what they can do for you, the publisher wants to use your talent to pay their wages. Don't be difficult or awkward, but don't undervalue yourself; just be straightforward, they want you as much as you want them, when push comes to shove, you can do manage without them, they can't earn without authors.


----------



## ppsage (Jun 21, 2012)

You might consider that they will be looking to see what sort of property you would be, as, to put it totally crassly, a touring book promoter. In my moment of celebrity, they took me to lunch at a pr firm, to see what they could make of me but perhaps that's an evil and tragic story for another time. Everybody here knows that you are a vivacious and lovely and clever woman which any publisher would be blessed to have in their stable. 

I'm supposing that it's considered a major gaffe, to hog all the champagne, although maybe if you're quoting Hemingway or Faulkner at the time, even that would get passing marks. Probably your butterflies aren't so much about inadequacy as about not letting your hopes get totally out of hand. If you get nervous, just think of them as naked forum posters, ripe for a gentle skewering.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jun 21, 2012)

ppsage said:


> If you get nervous, just think of them as naked forum posters, ripe for a gentle skewering.



Is that what you call it...


----------



## Trilby (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations on getting this far, well done! 

The best person to ask these Qs is your agent,I'm sure they will understand how you are feeling and it is in their interest as well as your own for things to go well.

Stop worrying, enjoy and 'the best of British' to you.


----------



## ClusterChuck (Jun 21, 2012)

Try being a human being and yourself and all that. Tell them how happy you are to get the oppurtunity to meet them face to face. Exude from every pore how excited you are to reach people with your work and take the next step in your career. Be professional but personable. Just know you deserve to be there. 

And wear comfortable shoes.


----------



## Loulou (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for the tips, and the good wishes and thoughts.

Bloggsy, my agent said they are definitely paying for lunch, which is apparently a good sign.  I am trying to tell myself that they need me (a writer) for their business to work.  I would never be awkward in any way, only friendly, polite, helpful.  But I'll be straightforward.  I think anyone respects that.

Mr Sage, I should love to hear your evil and tragic story.  My favourite kind.  Yes, I agree fully.  They will be assessing me, which is what makes me nervous.  They've read the book, so they know what I can write.  Now I suppose they want to see if I'm human.  I will try to be.

Clusterchuck, ha.  I have pondered shoes.  I have some favourites that are dark pink, pretty, but not too high and comfortable.  Wore them when I went to visit Marilyn Monroe's grave so feel they will be lucky too.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 22, 2012)

I know a couple of people in the publishing world, seems they often employ authors who can't make a living writing, ie, she is more likely to be a wee bit jealous than looking down on you, no need for nervous, you'll be fine. Remember to enjoy the food. If it is my friend Andy from Littlebrown say 'Hi' (It won't be, she is foreign rights).


----------



## Gumby (Jun 22, 2012)

How exciting! It's obvious that you are a class act, Loulou, just do you, as only you can do. And the lucky pink shoes couldn't hurt, either.  Can't wait to hear how it goes. Best of luck to you!


----------



## KarlR (Jun 23, 2012)

Came here straightaway to find out how the big meal went....  Did they offer a three book deal before dessert?  

Hope it all went great, Loulou!


----------



## Edward G (Jun 24, 2012)

I wish someone would take me to a nice restaurant. It wouldn't even have to be a publisher. It could be a police officer for all I care. One thing I know is if anyone takes me to a posh place to pig out, they need me more than I need them. I also know the harder something has to be sold, the less value it has. 

You don't owe them anything. Don't let them make you think you do. 

Having said that, I hope everything worked out great.

Ed


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 24, 2012)

Edward G said:


> I wish someone would take me to a nice restaurant. It wouldn't even have to be a publisher. It could be a police officer for all I care. One thing I know is if anyone takes me to a posh place to pig out, they need me more than I need them. I also know the harder something has to be sold, the less value it has.
> 
> You don't owe them anything. Don't let them make you think you do.
> 
> ...




Sorry - You're not my type...


----------



## Loulou (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks so much, guys.

Olly, this lady did work at Little, Brown for thirteen years, now she's with Quercus.

Ah, lovely Gumby.  Thank you.  The pink shoes are upstairs waiting.  At the bottom of this post (if I can figure it out again) I'll attach a pic of me at Marilyn's grave earlier this year, in said shoes....

Karl, m'dear.  Thank you.  It's on Tuesday.  Two sleeps!  (Or not sleeps.)  I promise to keep you updated.

Edward, I don;t think I've ever been to any restaurant with a police officer.  More's the pity...


A pic of said pink shoes... (though I'll not be wearing this dress, that was specially for Marilyn's grave...)


----------



## Skodt (Jun 27, 2012)

So you said Tuesday. Did all go well?


----------



## Loulou (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey skodt,

Thank you, it went really well yes.  The editor said she really likes the book, that she's definitely interested, but it just needs a few more tweaks.  Which is true.  She's right.  She pointed out some flaws and she's spot on.  So I am rewriting for a few weeks - with her input - and we go from there.  It was exciting to dive into the story again, and I'm keen to perfect it.  So, I will keep you updated.  Oh, and the restaurant was super nice.  And she paid!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 1, 2012)

Great news, and good to get professional input, did you wear the lucky pink shoes? What did you eat? Satisfy the curiosity of the envious.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 1, 2012)

Great stuff - And you seem to have got a proper editor.


----------



## Loulou (Jul 2, 2012)

Bob Bob Ricard | Express Lunch Menu London

Hey Olly, I had the Onglet Frites Lunch at the top.  I could have had something much more expensive but didn't want to take the mick.  It was small, as these nice places often are.  I came out still hungry.  But it was tasty.  And yes, I wore the lucky pink shoes!

Thank you Bloggsy.  Yes, she seems to know what she's talking about.  Just need that elusive contract now...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 2, 2012)

If you don't feel a little bit hungry at the end of lunch time, bang goes the day, in my experience, that looks really great, we await further developments with extreme prejudice, The very best of luck to you, as if you needed it.


----------

